# do you have a collection of anything?



## Llust (Jan 10, 2016)

this means nail polish, figurines, cards, etc. i'd like to know what your collections consist of bc curiosity, so you can make a list if what you have if you'd like (or you can take a picture, your choice). i have quite a few collections and im starting to like how its looking on my shelves and desk


Spoiler: collection details



> nail polish (i have pretty much every color and shade there is to offer with over 50 bottles of polish)
> anime stuff / gaming stuff
- sword art online scroll poster
- tokyo ghoul scroll poster
- clannad poster
- kagamine len as a hot dog on a keychain. it was like $3 so i had to buy it
- hatsune miku fan
- charmander plush
- creeper plush
- minecraft squid keychain
- titan backpack mascot
- rock lee figurine
- kaneki ken figurine
- kagamine len plush
- over 300 pokemon cards
- asuna figurine
- kirito figurine
- near charm
- makoto charm
- haruka charm
- IA charm
- kirito charm
- totoro charm (i'm assuming you know what anime all of these charms are from)

i have/had amiibos as well, but i dont play smash as often as i used to, so i've been re selling them on ebay. the only amiibos i have left are pink yarn yoshi and link, which are also up for sale atm. i had like $300 worth of amiibos before i started selling them


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

i used to collect littlest pet shop when i was little.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 10, 2016)

I started collecting Tamagotchis and Washi Tape. I don't know where this is going. But I'm not complaining xD


----------



## piichinu (Jan 10, 2016)

i collect yoshi, loz, and fire emblem stuff
used to collect pokemon figures and plushies

now i really like collecting accessories like rings, wigs, and garters even tho i don't use them


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 10, 2016)

tsum tsums and manga (i don't buy manga often tho )


----------



## Orieii (Jan 10, 2016)

stardusk said:


> this means nail polish, figurines, cards, etc. i'd like to know what your collections consist of bc curiosity, so you can make a list if what you have if you'd like (or you can take a picture, your choice). i have quite a few collections and im starting to like how its looking on my shelves and desk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: collection details
> ...



Wow! You have an awesome collection of items. I wish I had wall scrolls and anime plushies TT^TT I only have a small collection of Pokemon plushies, and figurines purchased at Toy's R Us *sobs*


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2016)

Animal Crossing Amiibo and Pokemon stuff. And I guess anything DC


----------



## boujee (Jan 10, 2016)

pokemon cards


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 10, 2016)

piggy banks x3 It was never an intentional collection, but I have like 7 or 8 of them


----------



## Mariah (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect Disney Tsum Tsums.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect swords, anime and video game props and figures, and video games.


----------



## demoness (Jan 10, 2016)

nail polish colors, perfumes, skylanders, comics, too many plushes of various things, lip colors


----------



## Jacob (Jan 10, 2016)

- Disney infinity characters
I have like 100 something of them i think, havent counted in a while

- Donald duck, huey, dewey, and louis pins from disney 

- electric family bracelets 


Spoiler:  looks like this
















- Neff beanies (tryna get every color)


----------



## pillow bunny (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect coins because I'm too cheap to actually buy anything


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to collect erasers (the ones that were cute and shaped like animals and food and stuff), but now they're just kinda sitting on my shelf collecting dust >_>


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 10, 2016)

Disney snow globes and figurines.

Pop up books. Adult and childrens. Some are vintage.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Spoiler: I collect dragons.



View attachment 161618View attachment 161619View attachment 161620View attachment 161621


----------



## riummi (Jan 10, 2016)

manga, games


----------



## mirukushake (Jan 10, 2016)

Pokemon and Disney stuffed animals, stationery, and Cup no Fuchiko figures.


----------



## Smug M (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect snowglobes, glass figures, old beanie babies, pokemon cards (and other pokemon tcg related items) , AC amiibos and Amiibo cards, insenses and incense plates, pins (disney and pokemon ones) ,CDs, quarters, disney infinity figures, jurassic park/ world things (posters, figures, etc), and  keychain.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

When I was younger I used to collect Webkinz, but I don't play it anymore, so I just have a bunch of them in my closest.

Not sure if it counts as a collection, but I like collecting jewelry, mostly necklaces and earrings lol


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

Pokemon cards, manga, nintendo merch


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect procrastination. ._.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 10, 2016)

I collect Beanie Babies. I have about 300+ or so.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 10, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> I collect Beanie Babies. I have about 300+ or so.



gimmie sum pls o3o


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 11, 2016)

porn

jk no i stream it online when i wanna watch it


----------



## Isabella (Jan 11, 2016)

i don't actively collect anything anymore. I guess makeup/nail polish here and there but I don't have a huge collection tbh.

I used to collect a lot when I was little. Mainly Pokemon stuff & Neopets.


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 11, 2016)

I like to collect glass bottles, and jewelry. I have a lot of candles but I wouldn't say I collect them. When I was little I used to collect pokemon cards


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

I actually have been saving my "bandages" (gauze plus medical tape) from my blood tests over the past ten months or so. I have eight so far and I also have two from my dog's blood tests before she died.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 11, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I actually have been saving my "bandages" (gauze plus medical tape) from my blood tests over the past ten months or so. I have eight so far and I also have two from my dog's blood tests before she died.



Do you keep them stored somewhere or do you display them?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Do you keep them stored somewhere or do you display them?



Nah, they're just in a box. I'm not really a bleeder after blood tests so there's not much to look at anyway.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a collection of bad life choices.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect a lot of things. I collect dead things and pieces of dead things, including dead bugs, bones, fur, feathers, teeth(some human, some also not mine), and I plan to get some wet specimens because they're really neat and I'd like at least a few of the "x-ray" specimens where their flesh is rendered transparent and their bones are rainbow colored. On a less horrifying note I also collect giraffes, as my favorite animal a lot of my friends and family buy me giraffe related items and I have quite the hoard of them, the bulk are stuffed animals but I also have a tapestry, wooden sculptures, glass sculptures, plastic toys, etc. I also collect rocks, lots and lots of rocks, so many rocks that I don't know what to do with them. I do tumble and polish a lot of them as well and have 1 rock tumbler, a rock "shaker" (a different form of tumbler), and a JoolTool to make them even prettier. <3 I have a lot of semi precious stones that I buy in rough and make them really nice looking. =] I also collect Monster High dolls, when I was younger they didn't have dolls that were "spooky" so I had to get Bratz and barbies and make their weird myself. And now that they have these beautiful monster dolls I want all of them, I have maybe 6-7 of them but I intend to get a lot more of them...
There are many other things I collect like art supplies, amiibo cards, books, and other assorted things but these ones^ are my most collected.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect anime, manga and a few figures. 



Spoiler:  What I have so far


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2016)

Mostly figures, so recently it's been amiibos. Besides those some of my favorite figures that I have are a Walt and Gus by Mezco (I was gonna get Jesse and Saul too until they announced there would be no Mike, then it was like what's the point), a few World of Nintendo figures, and most of the Kotobukiya One Coins from Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the Abyss. I was stupid and didn't get the whole sets of those which ultimately would have been cheaper but I thought I was only gonna buy one or two from each.. alas. 
I really want the Alter figure of Zelos too but it's like 100$+ and I'm not that much of a collector. :'/

Also a minor collector of certain plushies but overall I prefer figures. I wish I had more display cases because the dust drives me crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

small anime figurines.. books, vinyl records, somewhat cd's although i do buy more vinyls nowadays.. computer games(i have a lot physical copies lol), anime/game related merch lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jan 11, 2016)

I mostly collect dragon-related items. That can include stuff with dragon motifs, ornaments, figurines, or if I can find any, dragons from video games like Dragon-Type Pokemon. I think I'm technically up to 23 dragons?

I also have a shelf of gaming-related figurines, items and plushies, though I'm not as dedicated to that as I am to my dragons.

I'll take a picture of both later.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a small manga collection ;;

I also have a pok?mon card collection in my room but it's not mine, it's my brothers'. I don't care much for pok?mon cards but I used to enjoy them when I was a child


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 11, 2016)

Expired food.


----------



## Purities (Jan 11, 2016)

i collect nail polish, mascaras, amiibos, stuffed toys (80 atm) and anything turquoise or jewelery


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

right now im collecting a lot of Free! (my favorite anime <3) merchandise. Probably already spent 700$ on all of them (including shipping).


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 11, 2016)

The only collection I still have is my beautiful gemstones.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect Magic: the Gathering cards (I don't have anyone to play with T^T) and hello kitty stuff cx I guess I have a pretty big makeup collection too


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a kinda small collection of manga, anime, and Japanese novels.



Spoiler: If you actually give a ****, here's a list of what I have so far:



Manga: 
Death Note 1-12
Death Note: L Change the World 
Death Note: Another Note
Bakuman 1 & 2
Tokyo Ghoul 1-4
The Melancholy of HS
All You Need is Kill
Miki Falls 1-4
Doubt 1
Sword Art Online 1 

Anime:
Death Note 1-37
Another 1-12

Novels: 
Another
All You Need is Kill
Sword Art Online 1 & 2
Sword Art Online Progressive 1


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 11, 2016)

Nail polish. I have around 70 bottles and I've been considering buying one of those huge display cases they hang on the walls in nail salons, but since I keep moving apartments I'll wait until I'm in a place I think I'll be in for a while. Painting my nails started as a way to cope with anxiety in high school and now it's almost an obsession. I can't go to any store that sells polish and not look at all the bottles.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Currently, I'm starting a collection of flags. When I was really little I used to collect those littlest pet shop toys. i had so many its scary


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect MLP FiM toys (I have quite the collection so far) and recently I've started collecting retro vhs/casette tapes/video games for the kitsch value.


----------



## Anine (Jan 11, 2016)

I used to collect napkins as a child (same as all the other girls in my area haha, was a constant battle to have the cutest/biggest collection.) These days I don't really collect anything (too broke fml) , but I have a fairly decent game/game merch collection. My other half collects Pokemon cards though, so I buy a fair amount of those on regular basis haha


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 11, 2016)

Pokemon cards and charms for my 3DS. 
I have a few pokemon charms, and a bigger keychain one on my keys that has 2 cats in a cup of coffee. c:


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect Funko pops & Disney Tsum Tsums. xD


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect Disney tsum tsums, my collection pretty much doubled in the last month or so (Christmas and birthday) so it went from smol to large. I now have 43 mini tsums and 5 medium tsums, as well as a chip & dale tsum pen, daisy duck tsum socks and a chip and dale fleece blanket. I'm going to be buying some lion king and guardians of the galaxy ones later this month, and when the tangled ones release i'm going to get the whole collection lmao


----------



## Amilee (Jan 11, 2016)

i collect some mangas that i like and anime figures and plushees. 
i am just anime trash ok


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Stitches and Meowstics!














Zane said:


> Mostly figures, so recently it's been amiibos. Besides those some of my favorite figures that I have are a Walt and Gus by Mezco (I was gonna get Jesse and Saul too until they announced there would be no Mike, then it was like what's the point), a few World of Nintendo figures, and most of the Kotobukiya One Coins from Tales of Symphonia and Tales of the Abyss. I was stupid and didn't get the whole sets of those which ultimately would have been cheaper but I thought I was only gonna buy one or two from each.. alas.
> I really want the Alter figure of Zelos too but it's like 100$+ and I'm not that much of a collector. :'/
> 
> Also a minor collector of certain plushies but overall I prefer figures. I wish I had more display cases because the dust drives me crazy.



I've got a couple of the One Coin figures - Collete, Karol, Genis and Sheena are just there underneath the Meowstics. I wish _so much_ they made a Raine one.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a massive collection of amiibo. Would you like to see a list stardusk?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

i have a collection of...
Sailor Moon items 
Tsum Tsums 
Pokemon cards 
Yugioh cards 
stuffed animals 
jewelry 
books


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 11, 2016)

Plushies, video games, and messenger bags...the last one wasn't intentional, but I have kind of an addiction, lol.


----------



## skout (Jan 11, 2016)

rocks, bones, LOTR/SW memorabilia


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2016)

Seashells, books, and I save all of my tickets from movies, concerts, plane rides and things like that.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 11, 2016)

I try not to collect just for the sake of collecting, since I don't really have the time or money or space to do it, but I do have a lot of perfume now that I think about it... Something like 20-30 bottles, maybe? Not body sprays, actual glass-bottled perfume.


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a collection of

Books
Disney tsum tsum
Shoes 
And purses/backpacks ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect zebras


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 11, 2016)

I have lots of little figurines. My favorites at the moment are collecting Labbits because they got cute little buttholes


----------



## toddishott (Jan 11, 2016)

I collect Piggy Banks and I kinda started collecting amiibos and I guess you can say I collect Pokemon cards since I have about 700-1000 cards.


----------



## ciara (Jan 12, 2016)

ChocoMagii said:


> I started collecting Tamagotchis and Washi Tape. I don't know where this is going. But I'm not complaining xD



same with the washi tape! 

I basically collect anything with hello kitty on it, my room is practically a hello kitty shrine now lmao
I've been a hello kitty fan ever since I can remember so my collection is pretty huge now


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

Knopekin said:


> I've got a couple of the One Coin figures - Collete, Karol, Genis and Sheena are just there underneath the Meowstics. I wish _so much_ they made a Raine one.



Nice!! omg Colette and Genis are two of the ones I'm missing from the Symphonia set, along with Kratos. The lack of Raine is part of why I never felt like completing the set before.  I'd be fine if just Regal was missing (lol) but I don't understand why Raine didn't get a figure.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 12, 2016)

Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh, and Magic the Gathering cards.
Also weird, but I collect good book series.  If I find a good series in the library, I'll end up buying it and adding it to my collection and reread it every year or so.


----------



## gatorkin (Jan 12, 2016)

I collect all sorts of Pokemon plushies. :3c​


----------

